# Poor Fertilisation Rate



## Jazz1975

Hi there, I wonder if you can help me as I'm concerned about a low fertilisation rate for our last tx, we're about to go again and I want to give every chance to the same thing not happening again.

I'm 34 years old and have PCOS.  Unfortunately I miscarried a pregnancy 5 years ago, at the subsequent D&C not all the foetal tissue was removed, which unfortunately resulted in a post operative infection, this blocked my tubes and put paid to any idea of a natural pregnancy.

We had our first IVF last year, I was put on what I believe is a low dose of Gonal 5 (150) for the whole of my stimms, and the trigger shot injection was 5000iu, which I believe is quite low too.  As it was, 10 eggs were collected.  DH's sample was of good quality apparently.

In the end only 3 of our 10 eggs fertilised.  When we went for ET, the embryologist told us that at least 3 of my eggs were immature, and would never have had a chance, but otherwise she wasn't sure as to why our fertilisation rate was so low.  

Unfortunately that tx ended early with a BFN approx one week after ET.  At my follow up, my cons said he was confused, as when he read the embryologist report to me - on the report, all my eggs had been marked as 'Grade 1' for quality, which he said was good.  I was also baffled by this, as the embryologist had said that 3 eggs would never have fertilised, so how could they have been Grade 1?  Are the eggs graded on other scales than their maturity?

The nurse specialist at our clinic has recommended ICSI for our next tx, with the hope of increasing our fert rate, but I'm still extremely concerned as to whether our low fertilisation rate is merely down to my having poor egg quality.  Could it be that DH and I simply don't 'go' together?  Apologies for my lack of knowledge/technical terminology.  Can you please advise me as to whether there's anything I can do prior to/during our tx which may help to improve our fertilisation rate?

Thanks so much for reading this post, and for any advice you may be able to give us,

Rachael.


----------



## CrystalW

Jazz1975 said:


> Hi there, I wonder if you can help me as I'm concerned about a low fertilisation rate for our last tx, we're about to go again and I want to give every chance to the same thing not happening again.
> 
> I'm 34 years old and have PCOS. Unfortunately I miscarried a pregnancy 5 years ago, at the subsequent D&C not all the foetal tissue was removed, which unfortunately resulted in a post operative infection, this blocked my tubes and put paid to any idea of a natural pregnancy.
> 
> We had our first IVF last year, I was put on what I believe is a low dose of Gonal 5 (150) for the whole of my stimms, and the trigger shot injection was 5000iu, which I believe is quite low too. As it was, 10 eggs were collected. DH's sample was of good quality apparently.
> 
> In the end only 3 of our 10 eggs fertilised. When we went for ET, the embryologist told us that at least 3 of my eggs were immature, and would never have had a chance, but otherwise she wasn't sure as to why our fertilisation rate was so low.
> 
> Unfortunately that tx ended early with a BFN approx one week after ET. At my follow up, my cons said he was confused, as when he read the embryologist report to me - on the report, all my eggs had been marked as 'Grade 1' for quality, which he said was good. I was also baffled by this, as the embryologist had said that 3 eggs would never have fertilised, so how could they have been Grade 1? Are the eggs graded on other scales than their maturity?
> 
> The nurse specialist at our clinic has recommended ICSI for our next tx, with the hope of increasing our fert rate, but I'm still extremely concerned as to whether our low fertilisation rate is merely down to my having poor egg quality. Could it be that DH and I simply don't 'go' together? Apologies for my lack of knowledge/technical terminology. Can you please advise me as to whether there's anything I can do prior to/during our tx which may help to improve our fertilisation rate?
> 
> Thanks so much for reading this post, and for any advice you may be able to give us,
> 
> Rachael.


Hello,

From 10 eggs it would be quite usual to expect some to be immature - i dont know about the egg grading side of things, many clinics dont really grade eggs so it seems individual clinics have quite different egg grading schemes.

Usually we would hope to see 70-80% ferilisation rate with good eggs and sperm with ICSI. So 3 out of 7 is slightly low but when we talk about averages some people will have a few less or a few more just by chance.

Some people have binding problems between the sperm and the egg but in these cases you would see none or very low fertilisation.

ICSI may improve things as with ICSI you know there is a sperm in every mature egg, but there are still no guarantees.

There is nothing really that can be done to improve the fertilisation rate though there is evidence that smoking and alcohol can have a negative impact on sperm and egg qauility.

Best wishes


----------



## Jazz1975

Hi Crystal, many thanks for your answer - I really appreciate the information.  

Would the fact that DH and I both smoked during our 20's (we gave up approx 6 years ago), and also drank fairly heavily (well above the recommended daily amount) for some time whilst at university/in our 20's have an impact on the quality of my eggs today?

I've been extemely health conscious from last year now, with barely any alcohol at all, and also eating mostly organic food, ensuring that I drink at least 2litres of water a day.  Am I just shutting the stable door after the horse has bolted though?  I'm concerned that I've damaged my egg quality by leading an unhealthy lifestyle when I was younger, I realise that being healthy now is very important, but could my previous behaviour have affected my eggs today?  Whilst I know I can't turn back the clock, I'd like to have a realistic view of what we're facing into.

Thanks ever so much for your reply,

Rachael.


----------

